# solar power



## davidrrisner (Jul 13, 2002)

we live in the south east.does anyone know where i can find out about a solar system,or who i can call? thanks randy


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

davidrrisner said:


> we live in the south east.does anyone know where i can find out about a solar system,or who i can call? thanks randy


Hi Randy,

I'd start by doing a little reading to learn a bit about solar and decided what kinds(s) of solar energy you want to use. Here is one place to start:
www.BuildItSolar.com 

The Home Power Magazine also has a lot of good material:
www.HomePower.com

Gary


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

On the last couple pages of Home Power mag there is a very limited installers directory. By limited I mean that not all of us installers have chosen to advertise in HP. But its a start, find your state and go from there.......

Due to this ugly fuel situation ya gotta think about how far an installer can reasonably travel.

Also I get calls from a web site listing (of installers) from the state I live in. (I still haven't even seen that listing)

Also you might try: www.backwoodssolar.com
I belive they have a listing of installer guys---but the last time I looked most of those folks are in the pacific northwest area.

Anyway please keep looking because a renewable energy nerd (like myself) can really get you set up right.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Jim,
Are you in mi-chigan? I have an itch to have a couple of panels placed on the southfacing roof of my attached garage/shop.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

the -mi is short for Mich.

Well scratch that itch and do it (pannels on garage)

The fun thing about "a couple pannels" is opening your mind even further into the potential of solar.

And if you get "bit" like oh so many of us have----you will get more.


----------

